# Not enjoying return to riding



## katherinef (24 August 2014)

I rode a lot as a child into a teenager progressing to having a share horse and gave up riding when that arrangement ended.
A few months ago after a 20 yr break  I booked onto a trail ride/trek and really enjoyed it and then had another couple of trail rides which I loved so I booked some riding lessons. First riding school was pretty awful so changed and the riding school is fab its me. I hate lessons. I learn more by actually riding and riding out. And then we did two point which I struggled with a bit (my fault lack of fitness which I'm working on)
I thought about another share but they all want three plus days a week and all I can commit to really is weekend
Trouble is everyone I know thinks its great I've gone back to riding so I'm just putting a brave face on and making out its all wonderful when really I'm not enjoying it and  I don't know how on earth to get out of it?


----------



## Orson Cart (24 August 2014)

just go on hacks with a riding school if you don't enjoy schooling... xx


----------



## Tronk (24 August 2014)

Keep looking for a share- you will find one that is flexible eventually. When I went back into riding 5 years ago, I was lucky enough to find a share horse that I could ride just twice a week. The owner didn't ride him herself and he also had another sharer. It was a brilliant way to get back into it as to be quite honest I was in the same position as you and couldn't bear the thought of plodding round and round a school on a riding school horse! Sharing the horse eventually led to loaning then owning him and I love every minute so tie well worth holding out for the right share.


----------



## katherinef (24 August 2014)

Tronk said:



			Keep looking for a share- you will find one that is flexible eventually. When I went back into riding 5 years ago, I was lucky enough to find a share horse that I could ride just twice a week. The owner didn't ride him herself and he also had another sharer. It was a brilliant way to get back into it as to be quite honest I was in the same position as you and couldn't bear the thought of plodding round and round a school on a riding school horse! Sharing the horse eventually led to loaning then owning him and I love every minute so tie well worth holding out for the right share.
		
Click to expand...

funnily enough just seen something on preloved that might be suitable - someone who just wants a bit of help with their horses but I don't know how often etc anyway messaged them to see exactly what they need and if I can match that, if I can will phone them.


----------



## View (24 August 2014)

In addition to looking for the right share for you, have a chat with your instructor.  You may do better on a private hack with instruction (so some schooling e.g leg yield, transitions, work on your position etc) but not in 20m circles or go large.


----------



## KEC (24 August 2014)

Do you feel that you want to improve your riding?  If you do a private lesson may be better as it's tailored to yourself rather than the rest of the group.  Also when I was wondering how to get back into the horse world other people on the forum have said to me if youknow where you want to go (hacking, competing etc) that should help you decide what to do now.

Its a hobby and if you aren't feeling the love - STOP!


----------



## katherinef (24 August 2014)

I like riding out I love seeing the world from the back of a horse.  I can trot/canter and have a good independent seat. The trouble is I can't really book riding holidays/long distance rides without being in practice if you see what I mean.  So I thought the lessons would keep my hand in. I enjoyed some of the lesson but I just don't get terribly excited about it? Its definitely not the riding school or the horses I rode a lovely forward going pony yesterday who was a pleasure to ride but just feel I want that little bit more.


----------



## KEC (24 August 2014)

I know a lot of RS do hacking so maybe go with that andlook for a share.  Maybe put an ad on preloved and see what you get.


----------



## lurcherlu (24 August 2014)

What area are you in someone on here may be looking for a weekend sharer , I'd love someone to ride and care for my girl one day at weekends , but no one is flexible enough , I just want one day off a week and would only really want her one day at weekend if competing or hunting otherwise they could have her for hacking out at weekends  people with kids may look for a sharer if hey find yar / horses hard work when kids off school


----------



## katherinef (24 August 2014)

lurcherlu said:



			What area are you in someone on here may be looking for a weekend sharer , I'd love someone to ride and care for my girl one day at weekends , but no one is flexible enough , I just want one day off a week and would only really want her one day at weekend if competing or hunting otherwise they could have her for hacking out at weekends  people with kids may look for a sharer if hey find yar / horses hard work when kids off school
		
Click to expand...

what a shame I'm in Manchester o/wise would be perfect!


----------



## KEC (24 August 2014)

Which riding schools have you tried OP?  I'm still trying to find one in the Manchester area.


----------



## katherinef (24 August 2014)

Whereabouts in Manchester are you looking Carrington Riding Centre is good if you are out that way.


----------



## KEC (24 August 2014)

I tried there a few years ago and the instructors were....either inexperienced, arrogant, and/or had the attitude of a difficult teenager, to put it mildly.  Was just wondering as you seemed quite happy with your school - it was just not exactly what you were looking for.  I'm at John Shaw Equestrian at the mo but members on here have dismissed it.  Guess it all personal choice and what feels right.


----------



## RainbowDash (27 August 2014)

Hi,
Like yourself I found myself back in the saddle after almost two decades out of it 

Riding school was not enough for me so I part loaned - which has far more enjoyable than lessons TBH.  I did go on to buy my own.

Keep looking for a part loan - or advertise for one and perhaps ask your RS if they can help - our RS do part loan their less popular horses.  

Happy riding


----------

